# mammoth vs tahoe



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I live in so cal so mammoth has always been the closer destination to go to. However, I have never boarded the tahoe area and im wondering if its worth the extended drive. Im totally in love with mammoth as a resort, but im wondering if there might be a gold mine a couple hours away. What's your opinion?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

What is your riding style? Is it the big bad ass parks of mammoth or the good steep trees and great pow dumps?


----------

